

How smartphones and social networks are turning us into a collective Big Brother - mikeleeorg
http://royal.pingdom.com/2012/04/27/how-smartphones-and-social-networks-are-turning-us-into-a-collective-big-brother/

======
horsehead
It is not possible to harp on this trend enough. It's scary how much people
will share if you give them the right incentives :( And very disappointing.

